# Please help me... can't find any information



## xpatchx

This is not for me, but it is for a very close friend who I am trying to find information for.

If somebody still lives at home, but earns their own wages (£600 a month ish) are they able to adopt a baby? There isn't a spare room, so the baby would be in with her until she could afford to move out.

I know this comes with all sorts of problems and answers and god knows what, but I just need an answer to this question

Thanks girls and guys


----------



## pinktigereyes

i dont think you can as she still living athome and theres no room there plus your not always garanteed a baby, shed need to move out and be able to support herself firstly if shes not done it b4 it also depends on age too


----------



## xpatchx

She'd be 24. She earns her own money, but she would be adopting a friends baby. It wouldn't be going through an agency to find a child etc, it would be the friends child that she would be permanently adopting.


----------



## pinktigereyes

that could really get complicated it best getting legal advice on it as shes adopting her friendsbaby i know my parents adopted my sisters baby boy it went like thru a sort of court and my mum got gaurdian ship and residential order for him to stop with them he can do it that way but it could get to complicated as she still lives at home and theres no room there really and we all know baby comes with a lot of stuff what about when bby gets older? she needs to prove to her friend that she can look after herself aswell as a baby she also need to show she can support a baby. there are risks involved in not going thru an agency or solicitors she is deffo better getting advice them as far a my nephew goes my sistrer give him up when he was 3 weeks old so they got legal advice got temp care orderr then whe my sister sed she didnt want him they went to this meeting think where there was 2 solicitors the health visitor and a few others so she cud do it like that but if she doent do it legally shell find that her friend could ask for baby back or even get the law involved and say she kidnapped baby. se really needs to thnik what shes going to do and talk it thru with her friend, has she had baby and whats the reasons hes adopting it, if she hasnt had baby yet her feeling could change when baby is born


----------



## daniellelisa

I have 2 adopted children, money does not come into it, they do not descriminate against age, sexuality or finances, hope this helps..


----------

